# Need a tune up......



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Back in dec and jan I was casting regularly. Throwing the new (to me) dymic 14 and had hit a couple of personal bests with the rod. Casts were straight down field. During feb I was unable to get to the field much. Been back on the field and now most casts are left and the distance is down. Not out of bounds left but close. Doesn't feel like I'm line driving the cast. Tried slowing down and even added a few inches to the drop to try and slow things down more. Need to work this out before the SE regionals.

Advice is appreciated,

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

add a couple of more feet to the drop-insert sinker into a glass of dickle and ice-spin twice-drink the dickle-smooths out everything-he he.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Tommy ,just sounds like your timing is off and you're applying the power in the wrong area .Low and left is typically power being applied too soon. 
The other possibility is you peaked before the tournament season ,happened to me last year.Only solution is to sell all your rods and reels and start from scratch.....


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Tommy,

I'm only gonna tell you one more #%^$#$& time! 

Let the sinker get well out before trying to accelerate it.

If you let Tony P. best you, you know it will never end! Now, that's incentive....

Blaine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hope I haven't peaked yet... 

I have been working on getting the lead "out". I'm having trouble maintaining lead contact on the transition from the inswing to the powerstroke as well. Line tries to go slack on me. 

Tony P got me last week for the first time in 6 months. The big guy has been hitting big numbers lately. It does provide great incentive.

Now big brothers solution may just have merit.......

Tommy


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Tommy, Con is right you've peaked, and I'll help you out, I'll buy that 14 from you.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Charlie.....

It could come to that, but I'll hold on to it for now. At least through the spring tourneys.... lol

I'd really like to get my hands on an HST to practice with for a bit. Always in search of the perfect rod.

Tommy


----------

